# two new piggies saved from 'free ad'



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have just taken in two more piggies that were being given away on preloved. the owner reckons it was a boar (4 months old) and a sow (8 weeks old). anyway when i got there they were both boars - i have a feeling she had wanted to breed them but then realised this wasn't to be!! anyway they are both gorgeous balls of fluff and in decent health considering there was no hay in sight, no fresh veg etc. for some strange reason the little 8 week old has had his fur cut off and also his whiskers are cut very short. the poor thing is so nervous - i think the kids must have had hold of him and terrified the poor little mite. they are safe now with me making my total 15 rescue pigs. here are a couple of pictures of them both snuggled up in a cosy cup i have made.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cute! :001_wub: xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are so sweet! The one at the back especially melts my heart, looks like my bridge piggy Smudge - Smudge | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Smudge by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I rescued a piggy today too


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lovely g pigs


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

I seen these piggles on preloved too! well done for getting them, theyre lovely!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww bless them, how are they doin now?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Gorgeous little things! Well done you for taking them on!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww they're lovely


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Aww bless them, how are they doin now?


they are doing brilliant. they love their new home in a two tier indoor cage in my daughters bedroom. i don't think they had ever had any vegetables until they came to me. they now enjoy a lovely big dish of fresh veg every morning. there was also no sign of hay when i fetched them but they certainly get plenty now


----------

